# Removing glue from wheel weights



## mgtf (Feb 20, 2015)

Looking for the best way to remove the glue from wheels weights on alloy rims?

Thanks


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Autosmart tardis works a treat.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Tardis, or you could try a caramel wheel. 

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Autosmart Tardis or Autosmart Jelsol

Jelsol is a spray application that goes on like a thick gel.
Worked well for me earlier this year on the Porsche wheel weights


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

Pledge (let it dwell a while) or Brake Cleaner.


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

Cookies said:


> Tardis, or you could try a caramel wheel.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Cooks also recommended a caramel wheel to me, after I struggled with the normal tar and glue removers. Fantastic little things, cleaned up all the residue quickly and easily. £5.99 for a branded one (Silverline) on eBay.


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

No-one seems to be using White Spirit, 0000 Grade steel wool or a Lil Chizzler any more. I've used these to clean wheel weight glue off for years.
Derek


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Soak in a hydrocarbon of your choice and scrape gently with a small plastic scraper. If residue remains, wipe with a cloth.

The trick is to remove as much of the bulk as possible then wipe with a chemical.

A caramel wheel is fine if you already have one but a little overkill. Don’t use steel wool unless you don’t care about the finish on your barrels.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Tar remover/ white spirit

It needs a while to work so don't just expect to spray on and wipe of.

Soak a rag and lay it on top of the residue, 10 mins it will just come of with the rag


----------



## makelja (May 9, 2011)

WD40 or plain butter.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Elbow grease at the end of the day and patience with the process. The stuff is very sticky obviously for a very good reason.


----------



## mgtf (Feb 20, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies
Have started and it’s a slow old process
Soaking the strip helps 
Will take wheels off and have a good go next weekend to get at the back of the wheels


----------



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

Just bought a nearly new 718 Boxster S (8k miles)and started the fettling process yesterday. Took back wheels off to clean callipers, wheels and arches etc and apply C5. Then realised that one tyre was newer than the other- easy to spot due to the large screwdriver scratch under the old wheel weight base adhesive and the four clamp marks dug into the aluminium of the barrel causing these sharp protruding lumps of aluminium. 
A nearly new £60k+ car and some knobhead tyre fitter does that!!!😡😡😡😡😡
Who the hell are these people??😡😡😡

The other wheel is perfect and was a pleasure to deal with, it came up as new.👍🏻


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

chris chappell said:


> Just bought a nearly new 718 Boxster S (8k miles)and started the fettling process yesterday. Took back wheels off to clean callipers, wheels and arches etc and apply C5. Then realised that one tyre was newer than the other- easy to spot due to the large screwdriver scratch under the old wheel weight base adhesive and the four clamp marks dug into the aluminium of the barrel causing these sharp protruding lumps of aluminium.
> A nearly new £60k+ car and some knobhead tyre fitter does that!!!😡😡😡😡😡
> Who the hell are these people??😡😡😡
> 
> The other wheel is perfect and was a pleasure to deal with, it came up as new.👍🏻


Are you resting it face down on blocks of wood!?


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

WristyManchego said:


> Soak in a hydrocarbon of your choice and scrape gently with a small plastic scraper. If residue remains, wipe with a cloth.
> 
> The trick is to remove as much of the bulk as possible then wipe with a chemical.
> 
> A caramel wheel is fine if you already have one but a little overkill. Don't use steel wool unless you don't care about the finish on your barrels.


I'm constantly amazed at the number of people who hear 'steel wool' and think of a Brillo pad. Try looking in to it and you'll find it comes in a range of grades between the Brillo pad and the finest grade 0000 which the furniture restorers use to get a polished finish. 0000 grade will inflict no damage and is no more aggressive than a medium/coarse polishing compound but it will remove unwanted contaminants like tar or wheel weight glue especially if used with White Spirit which acts as both a lubricant and a chemical softener. I also restore unpainted aluminium items like wheels along with castings that people want polished to a high shine and I'd be lost without steel wool.
Derek


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

Rian said:


> Are you resting it face down on blocks of wood!?


.........and if only one tyre was changed, are the 'N' s the same ?

Derek.


----------



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up but the tyres are both the same. Some 12mm softwood under the kerbing edges just to be doubly sure that the face doesn't touch the ground. Just got another done today so one more to go and she'll be looking mint!!!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> Are you resting it face down on blocks of wood!?


I use a thick rubber mat.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Tardis. on make up wipes (cotton) soaked on works well


----------



## chris chappell (Jun 6, 2007)

Yes Andy from Sandy I bet it does, however I was a joiner before retirement and have now got loads of wood cut up for our log burning stove so it's bits of wood for me!!!😄😄
The protruding kerbing edge on the tyre would keep the wheel face above the floor in any case so the wood is just a belts and braces job.👍🏻


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

chris chappell said:


> Just bought a nearly new 718 Boxster S (8k miles)and started the fettling process yesterday. Took back wheels off to clean callipers, wheels and arches etc and apply C5. Then realised that one tyre was newer than the other- easy to spot due to the large screwdriver scratch under the old wheel weight base adhesive and the four clamp marks dug into the aluminium of the barrel causing these sharp protruding lumps of aluminium.
> 
> A nearly new £60k+ car and some knobhead tyre fitter does that!!!
> 
> ...


Yep, finding good tyre fitters who respect your wheels is stupidly difficult! Let alone the insides, most of them can't change tyres without marking the rims especially on stiff run flats! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Derek-Eddleston said:


> I'm constantly amazed at the number of people who hear 'steel wool' and think of a Brillo pad. Try looking in to it and you'll find it comes in a range of grades between the Brillo pad and the finest grade 0000 which the furniture restorers use to get a polished finish. 0000 grade will inflict no damage and is no more aggressive than a medium/coarse polishing compound but it will remove unwanted contaminants like tar or wheel weight glue especially if used with White Spirit which acts as both a lubricant and a chemical softener. I also restore unpainted aluminium items like wheels along with castings that people want polished to a high shine and I'd be lost without steel wool.
> Derek


Those people are amazing aren't they.

You've mentioned 2 substrates you use steel wool on: Timber and uncoated aluminium.

Neither of which are what the OP was referring to.

Steel wool, 0000 or not, WILL dull a clear coated finish and will need to be polished.

Well lubricated and hydrocarbon pre-soaked adhesive will rub off with light pressure and a microfiber. Soft plastic scraper if pain persists.

If you think otherwise, I suggest taking a photo of your vehicles paint after you've rubbed it with steel wool to show us all the results.


----------



## RCUK (Feb 23, 2006)

Tiny bit of petrol on a rag will remove it.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

chris chappell said:


> Thanks for the heads up but the tyres are both the same. Some 12mm softwood under the kerbing edges just to be doubly sure that the face doesn't touch the ground. Just got another done today so one more to go and she'll be looking mint!!!


Cant say I would be resting wheel faces on blocks of wood :doublesho

Pick yourself up some foam flooring squares you know the jigsaw type that you fit together

I got a pack fro Aldi 5 big squares they have holes in them to let the water drain away, also great for removing bumpers, join 3 slides under the bumper before removing


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

Sorted mine today, meant to do it for ages - just used a microfibre, tar remover and a bit of elbow grease 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

WristyManchego said:


> Those people are amazing aren't they.
> 
> You've mentioned 2 substrates you use steel wool on: Timber and uncoated aluminium.
> 
> ...


I'm sure we'll all kneel before the master..............:lol:

Derek.


----------

